# Pink Winter Nose



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Does any one else's golden or golden's noses turn a pinker shade in the winter? Daisy's has been pinker since winter started and as I remember last winter it was the same.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was devastated after Oakly's first winter when he lost his coal black nose and it never completely went back to black.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

someone explained that it was a reaction to the change in hours of daylight when I asked about it
Brooks' nose went back to black after winter ended last year. I'm not sure if it's as dark black as before though


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver's is always lighter in the winter but Nygels is still jet black & I hope it stays that way as he's back in the ring in February as a Sr. Puppy


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Last year Geddy's nose got noticably pinker... this year it is almost completely pink (except on the edges). I hope it get black(er) again once winter is over.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe's nose went pink last winter and it stayed pink. I do wish it had stayed black because I love those black noses, but she's pretty special, I think I'll keep her even with her pink nose!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe (I like pink, it's girly) & Duke


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

will a dog still get winter nose if the winter is avg 65-70 degrees? LOL i'm just wondering if its only related to extreme cold weather or what? i'm just noticing that the only people who've responded to this so far are in cold winter areas.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy's nose is nice and black but Meg always had a pink nose come summer or winter Sadie had a black nose then this year just before i lost her i did notice it was going a bit pink and Charle at the moment hers is black.

Maggie


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

you know, now that you mention it...Rosco's nose HAS gotten a lot lighter!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy's is still black as night, but he is still a pup and that might change :-(


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, and I do NOT like fading pigment, so I am glad none of mine appear to have it- that said, maybe it's a non issue in Florida anyway. It's definitely a non issue in Whippets, no matter where you live.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

This year is the first year Bailey's nose has turned pink in the middle and black on the outside.

Bentley's nose is still black as coal.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who prefers a black nose! Chase's nose is starting to show some hints of lightening. It was black all winter last year. So, we'll see what happens. I guess it can always be fixed with a Sharpie!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

The first winter as a puppy Parker had his coal black nose... the next winter... pink, with one black dot in the middle. It never went completely dark black again... and has become lighter this year already. 

I'm wondering if Camden's will stay dark or turn light too


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is Tucker's first adult-year winter. His nose is kinda pink...  Not sure if it'll turn back or not.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shy's nose faded to dark brown and London hasn't changed at all, its still jet black.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady's so far is still jet black. Brady also though has very heavy pigmentation eye line, black paw pads, black toe nails and treat spots. I always thought that they were somehow all related to whether a dog will get snow nose or not. Any breeders out there that know?


----------

